# Hp Testing Windows 8 On The Touchpad



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

I for one would love to dual boot ICS and Windows 8..

Quote from the article

http://www.winrumors...uchpad-devices/


> HP is testing Microsoft's Windows 8 developer preview on its TouchPad devices, according to reports.
> HP announced in August that it plans to discontinue its TouchPad and pre phones and halt all further webOS device development. The announcement came less than two months after the TouchPad went on sale and sees HP contemplating licensing webOS to third party vendors. HP's extermination of its TouchPad was undeniably quick but hardly surprising. The device had struggled to sell and some reports suggest that American retail giant Best Buy took delivery of around 270,000 units and only sold around 25,000 of their stock.
> Speculation that HP could offer Windows 8 on its existing TouchPad form factor has emerged after Fox News anchor Clayton Morris suggested on his blog on Friday that HP is busy with proof of concept work testing Windows 8 on TouchPad hardware. Morris' sources hint that HP could be considering a revival of the devices with Windows 8 in mind. HP is currently building additional devices for a second round of fire sales, the company has yet to confirm when they will be made available. Morris also says that the TouchPad and WebOS workers at HP haven't been made redudant yet. Morris speculates that HTC, LG, Nikon and Amazon are all interested in purchasing HP's WebOS software.
> HP had grand plans to offer webOS on its PC devices, a scenario directed towards Microsoft independence. HP has seemingly scrapped this plan and appears to be on the brink of spinning off its Personal Systems Group (PSG). The group is responsible for consumer and business PCs and accessories along with digital entertainment devices. A sell off would follow a similar approach to IBM who sold its PC division to China-based Lenovo Group in late 2004. The sale would allow HP to focus on its cloud computing and server businesses. HP ships the largest amount of PCs worldwide so any potential sale of that business will drum up significant attention. HP is also rumored to be preparing a Windows 8 tablet for Q3, 2012, alongside offerings from Dell and other hardware vendors.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

yup...works fine...I have a vpad10 tablet (x-86 NOT ARM) and presently
dual-boot windows 8 developer edition and Android Honeycomb on it.....

I expect within the next 6mo. to a year to have windows 8 on my Touchpad...hopefully
dual-booting with ICS....

Touchpad = great ARM based hardware.....!!!!

before someone ask:

http://code.google.c...v2.iso&can=2&q=

android-x86.org Honeycomb for Intel Atom processor, notes for build here: http://www.tabletsx86.org/tegav2-note.htm


----------



## gflare (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, can't say I would ever have expected seeing a Win 8 port on the TouchPad, but I would absolutely love it if it were to happen. The only thing I worry about is getting some sort of "slimmer windows 8" OS which wouldn't be all that useful.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree. I would like to see it happening for sure.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

the touchpad is becoming the HD2 of tablets


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> yup...works fine...I have a vpad10 tablet (x-86 NOT ARM) and presently
> dual-boot windows 8 developer edition and Android Honeycomb on it.....
> 
> I expect within the next 6mo. to a year to have windows 8 on my Touchpad...hopefully
> ...


How do you like your vpad10? Does it run Windows 8 well?

What's funny to me is people spend so much money on some of these "high-end" tablets and don't get any where near the support and upgrades as I've gotten with my Nook Color and now Touchpad.


----------



## rio2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

This would make totally perfect sense. HP workstations run Windows. Why not have their tablets run Windows also. I would think integration between tablet and PC would be more integrated. And Microsoft can get into the tablet world without having to come up with their own tablet.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

The latest news http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/27/whitman-hp-tablet-business-windows-8-long-term-decision-webos-coming-months/


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> ...
> 
> ...What's funny to me is people spend so much money on some of these "high-end" tablets and don't get any where near the support and upgrades as I've gotten with my Nook Color and now Touchpad.


What he ^^ said.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

If HP offer the win8 upgrade for TP , I absolutely willing to pay it fee (of course acceptable price) ...^^ awaiting the next good news....


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

Seems very unlikely that HP will release an update to allow windows 8. If anything it will have to be hacked onto the device.

Have you ever heard of a major manufacturer releasing a device with one OS and then supporting an update to another OS later on? (excluding windows on macs - which is supported but not encouraged)

Not impossible but I've never heard of such a case.. (only with those dual-boot cheap chinese tablets etc).


----------

